
Clinton Looks to Data to Help Her Drown Out Trump - hodgesmr
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-05-19/clinton-bets-on-tech-strategy-to-defeat-trump
======
venomsnake
I can't help but wonder if I inhabit the same planet with campaign
strategists.

We have a candidate that already have a problem with being perceived as
calculating, cold and technocratic. This is just giving more fuel to the
adversaries. For probably not that great benefit - the electorate does not
appreciate too much being treated like a A/B subject.

~~~
maxerickson
In some sense, if you read an article like this one the answer is yes, because
you are paying attention to the election at a more mechanistic level.

For the most part people have little interest in this sort of stuff.

